# Long awaited review: Morel Elate 6, PG MS1000, PG MS275



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

It's been a long time in the making. I've had these new amps for about about two weeks now, and had the Elates since September.

Quick summary: I really like these amps , and the Elates. It's no mystery that I've been a big fan of the Elates, but now I will say why.

3 way setup, with the tweeters by the rear view mirrors ( I get a-pillar and sail panel confused), and the midrange and woofer next to each other in the lower part of the door. Run off the stock passives and high passed with an older Audison 2 way crossover. 

Woofer plays 50-300 hz
Midrange plays 300-3800 hz
Tweeter plays 3800 hz+

Previously this setup was bi-amped....two channels off a JL 300/4 running the mids and highs, and an Alpine MRV-T420 V12 running the woofers. Now it's simply two channels off the PG MS1000 running them.

The clear strength of the Elates is its warmth. With no active EQ, and treble/bass set flat, there has never been any harsh brightness or listening fatigue in all these months listening to it. 

Midbass with these woofers requires a lot out of the install....more so than most woofers. Mechanically, it's an ok but not stellar install.....the only good thing is it's on 3/4" MDF baffle, and the door is dynamatted but that's it. Not attached to the door metal, no enclosure, and the midrange sits right next to it so it must leak a bit. 

Amp wise, the Alpine V12 wasn't up to the task the same way this MS1000 is. My god is that amp muscular and clean! With a 50 hz high pass, there is no distortion at all playing up to the very highest volumes. Now granted the gains are set low and we could get them to distort if we turned them up...but by that point there'd be a fair amount more midbass than it is now. 

Another huge improvement is that the ms1000 really manages to get the sound into the cabin better....while you can't call this pinpoint imaging, most vocals now are spread across the windshield as opposed to barely coming off the sides. The sound is much richer as well, and detail has improved somewhat as well. 

The MS275 does a great job powering the rear fill...also 50 hz high pass and no distortion either. 

So with very minimal and conservative tuning, we have very good performance. These installers are so afraid of this amp that they set the gains very low, and even on the crossover as well. How else can you max out the volume of the head unit on most songs without clipping the amp???

So, this is a "torque-less" setup right now. A lot of "horsepower" when you crank it up....impressive, but at lower volumes not as much. SNR is very good, but dynamics not up to snuff.

When I get some free time and really maximize the tuning I know there's a lot waiting for me. The way the amps are setup now, I have to disassemble stuff to tweak things.

We're getting there to perfecting the install.......stuff takes a lot of time!


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Two of the sickest amps of all time are reviewed and nobody cares??

LOL.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Good review, the 'tude, not so much.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Pictures would be a bonus.  Nice review none the less though.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Cool. Perhaps you can make the drive later this summer, we should be planning a ECA/DIYMA meet in NJ. I'd love to hear it.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

lol wish i was still in jersey i miss it..


----------

